# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة هذا الحديث.

## احمد ابو انس

ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه جاء رجل فقير من أهل الصفة ... بقدحٍ مملوءةً عنباً 
إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ... يُهديه له .

فأخذ رسول الله القدح .... وبدأ يأكل العنب ...
فأكل الأولى وتبسم ...
ثم الثانية وتبسم .....

والرجل الفقير .... يكادُ يطير فرحاً بذلك ...

والصحابة ينظرون ... قد اعتادوا أن يشركهم رسول الله في كل شيء يهدى له ...

ورسول الله يأكل عنبة عنبة ...ويتبسم .

حتى أنهى بأبي هو وأمي القدح 

والصحابة متعجبون !!!

ففرح الفقير فرحاً شديداً ...وذهب .


فسأله أحد الصحابة .... يارسول الله ... لم لم تُشركنا معك ؟!!


فتبسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم وقال:

قد رأيتم فرحته بهذا القدح .... 
وإني عندما تذوقته ...وجدته مُراً
فخشيتُ إن أشركتكم معي ... أن يُظهر أحدكم شيء يفسد على ذاك الرجل فرحتهُ .
 (وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظيم)

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

لم أقف عليه بهذا السِّياق أو معناه، وأخشى أن لا أصل له.
والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نور الله وجهك. 
انتشر هذا الحديث بين الناس عبر التواصل الإجتماعي بشكل سريع جداً .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/forum/...A%D8%A9-%D8%9F

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> نور الله وجهك. 
> انتشر هذا الحديث بين الناس عبر التواصل الإجتماعي بشكل سريع جداً .


وإياك أخي الطيب.

----------


## حمووود

جزاكم الله خير اخي 
هل للقصه سند حتى وان كان هذا السند موضوع

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> جزاكم الله خير اخي 
> هل للقصه سند حتى وان كان هذا السند موضوع


وجزاك مثله أخي الحبيب.
ليس لها إسناد يعرف، فيما أعلمه.
ولقد رأيت - صباح اليوم- حبيبنا الشيخ/خالد الفقيه -المشرف العام على ملتقى أهل الحديث-، قد حكم بكذبها.
فقلتُ: الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## حمووود

> وجزاك مثله أخي الحبيب.
> ليس لها إسناد يعرف، فيما أعلمه.
> ولقد رأيت - صباح اليوم- حبيبنا الشيخ/خالد الفقيه -المشرف العام على ملتقى أهل الحديث-، قد حكم بكذبها.
> فقلتُ: الحمد لله رب العالمين.


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بلغ عدد الزائرين لهذا الموضوع أكثر من 50الف زائر في أيام قلائل .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

تبارك الله .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*أثابكم الله عزوجل*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

-  حكي أنه جاء رجل فقير من أهل الصفة بقدح مملوءة عنبا إلى رسول  الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم يهديه له، فأخذ رسول الله القدح وبدأ يأكل العنب  فأكل  الأولى وتبسم، ثم الثانية وتبسم، والرجل الفقير يكاد يطير فرحا بذلك،   والصحابة ينظرون وقد اعتادوا أن يشركهم رسول الله في كل شيء يهدى له، ورسول   الله يأكل عنبة عنبة ويتبسم حتى أنهى بأبي هو وأمي القدح والصحابة   متعجبون! ففرح الفقير فرحا شديدا وذهب، فسأله أحد الصحابة يارسول الله لم   لم تشركنا معك؟! فتبسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقال: قد رأيتم فرحته   بهذا القدح وإني عندما تذوقته وجدته مرا فخشيت إن أشركتكم معي أن يظهر  أحدكم شئا يفسد على ذاك الرجل فرحته.  		 
 الدرجة : كذب موضوع لا وجود له في كتب الحديث
http://dorar.net/spreadH/794

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أعانكم الله

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

*بل قد ورد خلاف ذلك.
قال ابن حزم في كتاب المحلى بالآثار (6/209) :
 وَمِنْ طَرِيقِ سَعِيدِ بْنِ مَنْصُورٍ نا إسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ إبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ ابْنُ عُلَيَّةَ - عَنْ أَيُّوبَ السِّخْتِيَانِي  ُّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ عَبْدَ اللَّهَ بْنَ عُمَرَ قَدْ قَالَ لَهُ رَجُلٌ: آخُذُ التَّمْرَ فَأَجْعَلُهُ فِي فَخَّارٍ وَاجْعَلْهُ فِي التَّنُّورِ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ ابْنُ عُمَرَ: لَا أَدْرِي مَا تَقُولُ آخُذُ التَّمْرَ فَأَجْعَلُهُ فِي فَخَّارٍ ثُمَّ أَجْعَلُهُ فِي تَنُّورٍ، لَا تَشْرَبْ الْخَمْرَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ: يَتَّخِذُ أَهْلُ أَرْضِ كَذَا مِنْ كَذَا خَمْرًا يُسَمُّونَهَا كَذَا، وَيَتَّخِذُ أَهْلُ كَذَا مِنْ كَذَا خَمْرًا يُسَمُّونَهَا كَذَا، وَيَتَّخِذُ أَهْلُ أَرْضِ كَذَا مِنْ كَذَا خَمْرًا يُسَمُّونَهَا كَذَا - وَذَكَرَ كَلَامًا حَتَّى عَدَّ خَمْسَةَ أَشْرِبَةٍ، قَالَ ابْنُ سِيرِينَ لَا أَحْفَظُ مِنْهَا إلَّا الْعَسَلَ، وَالشَّعِيرَ، وَاللَّبَنَ. اهـ.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جزاكم الله خيرا.


*وجزاكم آمين.*

----------

